# TFC on Atlantic Bird 3 from NY !?



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

TFC on Atlantic Bird 3 from NY !? 

Is it possible to receive the TFC channel from Atlantic Bird 3 in NY ? (Lyngsat says 12711H, wide beam).
I looked at the beam coveragefor AB3, and one map does show coverage directly over NY,
but I don't know if TFC is included in that beam ?!

Thanks !


----------

